# Help, I lost the keys to my humidor.



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

That's right, I am an asshat! Anyway, i lost the keys to my Bally humidor, they are the ones with the hole in the tip and the nub on the bottom that moves the lock open. I have cigars coming and need to get into it. I asked a buddy of mine to borrow his lockpicking set but if it doesn't work, I'm f'ed. Does anybody know if a B&M would have replacements? Has this happened to you? I guess worse case, I'll have to break the humi and replace. The cigars coming to me are worth more than the humi anyway. Help please. I usually keep it locked because I have a teenager in the house and sometimes teenagers cut open cigars and make their own(so i've heard). Don't need to aide or abet them in anyway (just in case she gets any ideas).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think they are all keyed the same, Scott.....a B&M that carries them should be able to hook you up.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Pretty simple key. A paper clip would get you in.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Legend said:


> Pretty simple key. A paper clip would get you in.


I tried that as well as a bobby pin from the wife. didn't work out the way I wanted.


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

One word...Sawzall


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Buy another humidor with a lock! Solves both problems...

About the teenager...a guy I know tried that. Doesn't work on premiums. He didn't know they were wrapped in an actual tobacco leaf - thought it was a "paper" like the cigars they usually use.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Buy another humidor with a lock! Solves both problems...
> 
> About the teenager...a guy I know tried that. Doesn't work on premiums. He didn't know they were wrapped in an actual tobacco leaf - thought it was a "paper" like the cigars they usually use.


Yes snake that "guy you know" sure musta been disappointed with your ..er I mean .. "guy you know's" blunt attempt. Waste that premium like that. Ouch. :ss


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Legend said:


> Yes snake that "guy you know" sure musta been disappointed with your ..er I mean .. "guy you know's" blunt attempt. Waste that premium like that. Ouch. :ss


:r:r:r:rYeah a guy I know used to love them things too.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

scottw said:


> I tried that as well as a bobby pin from the wife. didn't work out the way I wanted.


Hmmm. Your local B&M is your next best bet. 
Sorry


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

A lot of people here sure do know how to pick a lock. Makes you wonder. Things that make you go hmm...





(I know you guys wouldn't use this ability for any wrongdoing):tu


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> A lot of people here sure do know how to pick a lock. Makes you wonder. Things that make you go hmm...
> 
> (I know you guys wouldn't use this ability for any wrongdoing):tu


Of course I wouldn't use it for any wrong doing. Just personal medicinal purposes. Oh crap that's the other "guy I used to know". The lock picking is what you're talking about. Oops. Yeah well I've never done anything that bad with that either.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Is that one reason some humidors have a glass? so you could break it if u get locked out ? J/K 
Try a place that sells humidors, or an antique shop might have a spare key to an old chest or closet that used that same key.



Legend said:


> Pretty simple key. A paper clip would get you in.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey let me know if you have problems getting a key from a B&M. I'm certain I've got a spare somewhere I can send you. My humis aren't ever locked :]


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Try the hooked end of a fingernail file (can be found on some pocket knifes and/or the backs of fingernail clippers) or on a slim profile bottle opener. They should have enough weight to through the lock.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Legend said:


> Yes snake that "guy you know" sure musta been disappointed with your ..er I mean .. "guy you know's" blunt attempt. Waste that premium like that. Ouch. :ss


Well the "guy I know" (we'll call him Alex) got his comeuppance because he stole the stogie from me...


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh man, Scott, that's quite a predicament....I have no thoughts but RG to give. There ya go.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Oh man, Scott, that's quite a predicament....I have no thoughts but RG to give. There ya go.


And you know all the goodies I just put in that humi. What a dumbass I am!!. I'll get it open.


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a Bali II that I just successfully picked with a bent paper clip. 

What I did was first straighten out the clip completely, then about 3 mm from the end, bend as little as you can back on itself, so there is now ~1mm of double over clip. Now take this tiny section and bend it so it is perpendicular the the rest of the clip.

Should now look like an "L" with the lower horizontal section thicker than the vertical section. place this in the keyhole and jiggle till it moves in all the way. Once in, give some tough twists, and the lock with release.

Voila!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

andrewk said:


> I have a Bali II that I just successfully picked with a bent paper clip.
> 
> What I did was first straighten out the clip completely, then about 3 mm from the end, bend as little as you can back on itself, so there is now ~1mm of double over clip. Now take this tiny section and bend it so it is perpendicular the the rest of the clip.
> 
> ...


I'll give it a shot, thanks. I tried with a paper clip last night (although it was around midnight) and was unsuccessful.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Is your humidor too large to bring in your car somewhere? You will need a new key anyways right? Bring it to or call a locksmith they wont charge you much if its a standardized key.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Footbag said:


> Is your humidor too large to bring in your car somewhere? You will need a new key anyways right? Bring it to or call a locksmith they wont charge you much if its a standardized key.


 It's not too big, wish it was.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

your B&M should be able to help out. All of the keys I have had were the same simple one pin design.


Good luck!



Shawn


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

your buddy has a lockpicking kit?!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

thebiglebowski said:


> your buddy has a lockpicking kit?!


 Yeah he is a carjacker, um, I mean, TV repairman!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

hey scott, PM me your addy. i got a spare you can have. i'm in OH so it shouldn't take long to get there


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> hey scott, PM me your addy. i got a spare you can have. i'm in OH so it shouldn't take long to get there


 I might have one on the way, I will PM you and let you know. Thank you for the help! It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ridein04 (Jun 3, 2007)

I also have a couple I never use you are welcome to them if other attempts/offers fall through. PM me your address and I will mail them off in the morning.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.premiumhumidors.com/shop/cigar-accessories/extras-keys.html


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

This is alittle funny . Mate, maybe it is a sign you need to age your cigars


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Jimbo14 said:


> This is alittle funny . Mate, maybe it is a sign you need to age your cigars


:r James!!

I've lost the key(s) to my humi at one time or another and it always freak me out. It's definitely not a good feeling. As other have said, I'd check your local dealer and see if they have any spares or contact the company and ask that them to ship you a new key. Anyway, I hope you get in soon.


----------



## Larryw (Oct 30, 2008)

scottw said:


> That's right, I am an asshat! Anyway, i lost the keys to my Bally humidor, they are the ones with the hole in the tip and the nub on the bottom that moves the lock open. I have cigars coming and need to get into it. I asked a buddy of mine to borrow his lockpicking set but if it doesn't work, I'm f'ed. Does anybody know if a B&M would have replacements? Has this happened to you? I guess worse case, I'll have to break the humi and replace. The cigars coming to me are worth more than the humi anyway. Help please. I usually keep it locked because I have a teenager in the house and sometimes teenagers cut open cigars and make their own(so i've heard). Don't need to aide or abet them in anyway (just in case she gets any ideas).


Try calling Tobacco Road in Barnegat, NJ (609) 698-1944.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Larryw said:


> Try calling Tobacco Road in Barnegat, NJ


Thanks, I'll try that. Yes everybody, this is my dad. He loves busting my cubes for sure. By the way, he doesn't own the abovementioned B & M. Hi dad!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Larryw (Oct 30, 2008)

Larryw said:


> Try calling Tobacco Road in Barnegat, NJ (609) 698-1944.


Hi Scott. :cb


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

I wouldn't put a lock on my humi, unless I had a housekeeper.

If teenagers are going to smoke weed, they'll find an easier way.


----------



## ksibew (Aug 8, 2008)

It would only take a locksmith about 30 seconds to open it for you. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

ksibew said:


> It would only take a *sledgehammer* about 30 seconds to open it for you. :tu


Fixed :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ksibew said:


> It would only take a locksmith about 30 seconds to open it for you. :tu


and $75. :r


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Darrell said:


> and $75. :r


No s#^t, I got it open, the owner of the B & M I go to let me borrow his.so I still haven;t found the damn keys. I was so relieved once open ,then shut it quickly to preserve RH!! Thanks to everyone for their offers to help!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

scottw said:


> No s#^t, I got it open, the owner of the B & M I go to let me borrow his.


That's a stand-up BOTL letting you quote unquote 'borrow' his humidor. When you return it, will it be empty? 

I guess I kinda 'borrowed' this here bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue...

:chk:chk

Great talking with you today Scott & I'm glad you got back into your stash! Watch those kids!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

HULK SMASH!!!!


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

take a heavy duty drinking straw that fits over the post int he lock, glue a plastic nub matching the key's nub on it.

Or you take a dental pick to the lock.

I was a very mischevious kid, no skeleton style lock was immune to my tampering.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

I had locked mine once, and when I was half asleep tried to open it. I pulled really hard, and it opened. Then I realized that I had previously locked it. Luckily I didn't break it. It still locks just fine, but now I keep it unlocked and leave the key in it for looks.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I found the keys!! They were in my suit jacket that I wore that day and was taking to the cleaners. Thank you to all who offered help. It is appreciated.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

scottw said:


> I found the keys!! They were in my suit jacket that I wore that day and was taking to the cleaners. Thank you to all who offered help. It is appreciated.


Well now that you found your keys you might get locked out again, maybe you need a hide-a-key box.


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Buy another humidor with a lock! Solves both problems...
> 
> About the teenager...a guy I know tried that. Doesn't work on premiums. He didn't know they were wrapped in an actual tobacco leaf - thought it was a "paper" like the cigars they usually use.


I broke open a Montecristo and made my own "BC cigar". Worked good, closed it with some honey.:w


----------

